# Formestane and Nolvadex



## mmorpheuss (Oct 5, 2004)

At some point in time I am going to do a cycle of M1-t and 4-ad, I have Nolvadex for PCT, but I also have a Formestane product (Vpx Aromadex) , which I had purchased long before I realized just how easy it was to get Nolvadex.

It has been suggested that I could run the formestane throughout my cycle then pct with nolva. I have seen the same suggestions during my searches, but would like more input before I make my final decision. Whether or not to run the Aromadex with the nolvadex or during my cycle.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 5, 2004)

If you run the Aromadex during cycle, it will reduce some of the bulk gains. If you want to stay lean use it.


----------



## mmorpheuss (Oct 5, 2004)

by bulk gains do you mean lean muscle   or mostly the water weight?  


Would it be beneficial at all to run them both post cycle?


----------



## mmorpheuss (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow I have done more reading on this subject, and honestly didn't realize how divided people are on whether or not formestane post cycle is worth a darn. And if it even compares to 6 oxo, much less something like Nolvadex.


It would be interesting to see if anyone has any experience using both this and Nolva, and also how they incorporated both of them into PCT.


----------



## redspy (Oct 5, 2004)

Formestane is supposed to be used on-cycle to reduce estrogen related effects like water retention. According to some it would be an ineffective PCT agent as it's mildly anabolic.  

IMO Tamoxifen is the best compound for PCT.


----------



## mmorpheuss (Oct 5, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Formestane is supposed to be used on-cycle to reduce estrogen related effects like water retention. According to some it would be an ineffective PCT agent as it's mildly anabolic.
> 
> IMO Tamoxifen is the best compound for PCT.


 
Thats what I kept reading until I got here. 
http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=12&t=1371&st=0

Which I found to be quite interesting after I managed to sift through all the back and forth venom and nastiness. 

Sort of seems like Formestane, if being mildly androgenic, would have an effect along the same lines as what I see people trying to achieve by running 4ad for two weeks after a cycle of m1-t.
From what I hear most of your size comes in the first two weeks of a three week cycle, thus the thought of running formestane during the third week plus two after intrigued me.
Seeing as how general concensus is that aromatase inhibitors do nothing to stop the already circulating estrogen Nolvadex could then be used for four weeks after cessation of m1-t to help in those regards.

It makes some sort of sense but then again I have zero steroid experience whatsoever and would definitely like to hear from more of the people who must obviously be doing a little research with the aromatase inhibitors that are available on the various websites.


----------

